# Thinking about buying a Savinelli Baronet Bruyere...



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I was thinking about buying either the Savinelli Baronet Bruyere Author or the straight Bulldog/Rhodesian(or both). I was just curious what y'all think of these pipes?

I've been itching to get another briar pipe lately because my Molina is still out for repair and My Peterson is currently resting from smoking last night(smoked the last bowl of a sample of Maltese Falcon I had last night, was PHENOMENAL in that pipe) and as much as I like smoking cobs I want to smoke briars more often.

I have about a $120 to spend on pipes or a pipe and pipe tobac.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

David,

Check out this thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/259485-move-over-little-dog.html


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A Savinelli is a great pipe, no matter what model/shape you decide on. :tu


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> David,
> 
> Check out this thread:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/259485-move-over-little-dog.html


Yeah I've read that particular thread, seems like the general consensus is "Go for it".


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

If you don't mind moving into the 100 dolalr range on a pipe, I am REALLY enjoying the Nording I picked up last month. Break in was a snap. It smoked perfect from the get go and is now my VaPer pipe.










ALthough you can't go wrong with a nice Sav or another Pete.

My Uni Flake Pipe









My Dark Twist pipe









My Pete for English/lat blends








(shamrock series, killer value and they color like meers)


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Check here.

Baronet EX Briar Pipe - 510EX - Rhodesian

Before its to late....

I have a 320EX I have yet to use... This thing is a Monster!!!!


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

With some of the shapes featuring bowls that are closing in on the six inch circumference mark, the Baronet is a huge amount of briar (pun somewhat intended) at the sub $50 price mark. Since my company's introduction of the Savinelli pipe in 6/08, customers have taken home close to 2500 Savinellis, roughly 40% of which were Baronets. You'll never encounter that level of enthusiastic acceptance in an "iffy" model.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Boom said:


> Check here.
> 
> Baronet EX Briar Pipe -  This thing is a Monster!!!!


The EX Baronet pipes are a great series for the price but consider you might want to be a size XL human with XL hands to look right with one. I owned one - liked it, it smoked great - and I gave to to a guy who is 6' 6". It fit him.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear Graves said:


> Since my company's introduction of the Savinelli pipe in 6/08, customers have taken home close to 2500 Savinellis, roughly 40% of which were Baronets. You'll never encounter that level of enthusiastic acceptance in an "iffy" model.


Agreed. The Baronets are my personal favorite in low cost pipes. The 619 shape has great balance for its size and smokes great.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Boom said:


> Check here.
> 
> I have a 320EX I have yet to use... This thing is a Monster!!!!


... Guess I should start smoking it Since I am 6'8.......


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Boom said:


> ... Guess I should start smoking it Since I am 6'8.......


 In the Savinelli line the "EX" after the model number means "Extraordinaire" size, larger still than the "KS", king size. The EX pipes are remarkable to me for their price and quality but those bowls can be a handfull to light evenly and smoke.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Bear Graves said:


> With some of the shapes featuring bowls that are closing in on the six inch circumference mark, the Baronet is a huge amount of briar (pun somewhat intended) at the sub $50 price mark. Since my company's introduction of the Savinelli pipe in 6/08, customers have taken home close to 2500 Savinellis, roughly 40% of which were Baronets. You'll never encounter that level of enthusiastic acceptance in an "iffy" model.


Thanks very much for that bit of info Mr.Graves! I do enjoy your pipe descriptions on smokingpipes.com.


----------

